
The Forgotten Philosopher - pg
http://chronicle.com/temp/reprint.php?id=dw4rvknzddf3f4p8kygv0m69k36t1jyf
======
aspirant
_But shouldn't we judge a work of political philosophy by how long it
continues to inspire debate?_

Probably not. If well reasoned people are debating, wouldn't we judge the
philosophy by its ability to _end_ the debate?

People who are poorly reasoned will be able to debate even rubbish endlessly.

------
michael_dorfman
John Stuart Mill is forgotten? From the headline, I thought they were going to
pull up one of the more obscure German Idealists (along the lines of Gellner's
joke: _"There are three great German philosophers: Hegel, Schlegel, and Bagel.
No one understands Hegel. No one has read Schlegel. And Bagel doesn't exist.
Or as the Bagelians like to put it: Non-existence is the essence of his
Being."_ )

